# Am I the only one that thinks faf is no longer fun?



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

This is *NOT* about you mods, I'm talking about faf in general


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

I havent been around long enough to say, some posts seem better than others. although last night it seemed like all the active threads were in the rant and rave section, I dont find that section very fun.


----------



## Tabasco (May 17, 2010)

FAF is still fun.



TashkentFox said:


> The vast number of wet liberals is killing this forum (I'm talking to YOU Toonces)



You're so adorably angry. *pat pa--OH GOD MY HAND*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> FAF is still fun.


Not as much though.


----------



## Smelge (May 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're so adorably angry. *pat pa--OH GOD MY HAND*



Did you just get dog shit on your hand?


----------



## Jelly (May 17, 2010)

FAF hasn't been fun for me since I quit lurking and joined.
but i like to pretend that i wasn't a guilty party in it starting to suck


----------



## Thatch (May 17, 2010)

The last few days were grand, and I haven't laughed so hard in the last year, as far as I remember.

Definite no.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This is *NOT* about you mods, I'm talking about faf in general



Quit being a party pooper and it would be fun.

I disagree.  There are still entertaining threads.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 17, 2010)

Needs moar yiff.


----------



## Jelly (May 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> The last few days were grand, and I haven't laughed so hard in the last year, as far as I remember.
> 
> Definite *no*.



Uh.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Needs moar yiff.


...I don't even think I've seen a thread devolve into yiff for a while.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...I don't even think I've seen a thread devolve into yiff for a while.



Thank fucking god!

I mean Heckler's failing at his job.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...I don't even think I've seen a thread devolve into yiff for a while.



Exactly, hence the "less fun."


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

Needs. Less yiff: more tits.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Needs. Less yiff: more tits.


Dude you're talking about furries.


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

I thought yiff was the mainsites job, lol


----------



## Tabasco (May 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Needs. Less yiff: more tits.



That's _your_ job.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That's _your_ job.


 To ask for tits?  yes yes it is. :3

or to recruit people with tits? 
or post pics of tits? 

Your choice.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

It's still entertaining enough to consume my entire life.


----------



## Thatch (May 17, 2010)

Jelly said:


> Uh.



With that statement, the answer "no" to the question "are the forums no longer fun" seems to be at place.



The Drunken Ace said:


> To ask for tits?  yes yes it is. :3
> 
> or to recruit people with tits?
> or post pics of tits?
> ...



Hey, Ace, I thought you had enough tits for a lifetime :V


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Hey, Ace, I thought you had enough tits for a lifetime :V


 You can never get enough tits.


----------



## Tabasco (May 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> You can never get enough tits.



Tits or gtfo.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 17, 2010)

I voted no. And I been here two plus years. I suppose that means there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Apollo (May 17, 2010)

How each topic ends up geting derailed in minutes (Example above) makes it really fun.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Tits or gtfo.


Here
and
Here

and some extra ones
Here, and here.

Ace Delivers :V


----------



## Hir (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I have less of an urge to post due to it being a bit less fun. But meh, I think it's starting to come back a bit.


----------



## Thatch (May 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Here
> and
> Here
> 
> ...



You do know how sad it is that you actually did it? :V


----------



## Tabasco (May 17, 2010)

szopaw said:


> You do know how sad it is that you actually did it? :V



He didn't show us _his_ tits, so it didn't count. :V

I'm still keeping those, though.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Yes yes yes, oh god yes. The last week has been my favorite week since I joined.


----------



## TimberBunny (May 17, 2010)

You know, forget yiff, i don't think i've even seen Godwin's Law here. You know... recently.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2010)

flansy_in_a_soda_can: whatre ya doin on faf
nuclearmissionjam: i have no idea
nuclearmissionjam: whenever i remember it, I post on it again
nuclearmissionjam: but then i forget
nuclearmissionjam: it's like never neverland or something
flansy_in_a_soda_can: hahaha
flansy_in_a_soda_can: Where you remember stupid and ugly
flansy_in_a_soda_can: Where you remain
flansy_in_a_soda_can: I mean
flansy_in_a_soda_can: Doy
nuclearmissionjam: yeah
nuclearmissionjam: basically
nuclearmissionjam: or also with that one disease
nuclearmissionjam: the one you get from having sex with animals
nuclearmissionjam: the joke would be really funny if i remembered the name
nuclearmissionjam: haha
flansy_in_a_soda_can: feline aids
nuclearmissionjam: yeah probably
nuclearmissionjam: something tosis
nuclearmissionjam: and you probably wouldn't want it ever
nuclearmissionjam: i think it's a requirement to be a mod tho


----------



## TimberBunny (May 17, 2010)

/me gets somethingtosis.

Fuck.


----------



## Xipoid (May 17, 2010)

Yes, it is. I enjoy it.


----------



## LizardKing (May 17, 2010)

AS long as there's stupid furries to make fun ofhave their logical fallacies pointed out, yes.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

the den is still fun.
off topic isnt.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the den is still fun.
> off topic isnt.


Something is wrong with you if you like spending time in the Den.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He didn't show us _his_ tits, so it didn't count. :V
> 
> I'm still keeping those, though.


 If you want pics of such nicer ask me in private ;3


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Something is wrong with you if you like spending time in the Den.



This is Zrcalo you're talking about.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

I wonder why you say it's less fun?
(It is the mods fault though :V)


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> This is Zrcalo you're talking about.



indeed. you have to remember who you're dealing with.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> AS long as there's stupid furries to make fun ofhave their logical fallacies pointed out, yes.


Nope, that's against the rules now.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 17, 2010)

~no opinion~

Haven't been here long enough.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nope, that's against the rules now.



this place is getting more nazi-ish.
why cant we have sexorz over in the den?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> why cant we have sexorz over in the den?


Against the rules now too, so is derailing.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Against the rules now too, so is derailing.


When were cybering and derailing _not_ against the rules?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Against the rules now too, so is derailing.



fuck. damn. not even neopets is that bad.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Against the rules now too, so is derailing.


 
You see why I sorta left, it's just boring :|


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You see why I sorta left, it's just boring :|



well I'm back now.. lets get this shit back up and running.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> well I'm back now.. lets get this shit back up and running.


 
Naw I lost hope for the forums


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> well I'm back now.. lets get this shit back up and running.


You know we can fight it by making shit tons of threads with NOT POINTLESS topics.


Zrcalo said:


> fuck. damn. not even neopets is that bad.


When your forum is worse than neopets, you know you fucked up.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know we can fight it by making shit tons of threads with NOT POINTLESS topics.
> 
> When your forum is worse than neopets, you know you fucked up.



amen brotha' 

yes. we need a shit ton of threads with NOT POINTLESS topics.

have you ever noticed that I hardly EVER make threads? I've prolly only made 6 or 7 in the whole time I've been here.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> amen brotha'
> 
> yes. we need a shit ton of threads with NOT POINTLESS topics.
> 
> have you ever noticed that I hardly EVER make threads? I've prolly only made 6 or 7 in the whole time I've been here.


We can just start turning out topics and stay on topic, the amount of time it would take to read threw them all would break them.
When your rules are more strict than neopets, your rules are fucked up.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> We can just start turning out topics and stay on topic, the amount of time it would take to read threw them all would break them.
> When your rules are more strict than neopets, your rules are fucked up.



FIGHT THA POWA. 

we need to band closely together and create threads that are basically high octane chatrooms with multiple uses. we need to create boards that are similar to "how about that thing called sex? or whatever furries do?, why so furry?" or stuff like that (shoot me I'm not really using my brain) and we need to fucking all do it to change our fucking mod demographic. they cant lock every single thread can they?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FIGHT THA POWA.
> 
> we need to band closely together and create threads that are basically high octane chatrooms with multiple uses. we need to create boards that are similar to "how about that thing called sex? or whatever furries do?, why so furry?" or stuff like that (shoot me I'm not really using my brain) and we need to fucking all do it to change our fucking mod demographic. they cant lock every single thread can they?


It doesn't violate the rules so they can't.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

I'm just a ghost of the forums, good luck with everything and hopefully the new mods won't chew your asses up to the point where your shitting blood everywhere :|
It was fun for a while though and I'm going to miss harassing Jashwa and Exu but I guess I better find something worth doing now.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm just a ghost of the forums, good luck with everything and hopefully the new mods won't chew your asses up to the point where your shitting blood everywhere :|
> It was fun for a while though and I'm going to miss harassing Jashwa and Exu but I guess I better find something worth doing now.



dobe, stop being emo.


----------



## Jelly (May 17, 2010)

i want to help out on devious plans :3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

Dobe, stop bitching/whining. You're staying.


----------



## TimberBunny (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It doesn't violate the rules so they can't.


 
You missed the "mod" part, then.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm just a ghost of the forums, good luck with everything and hopefully the new mods won't chew your asses up to the point where your shitting blood everywhere :|
> It was fun for a while though and I'm going to miss harassing Jashwa and Exu but I guess I better find something worth doing now.


Don't leave me, bro!


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

Jelly said:


> i want to help out on devious plans :3



the main point is 

WE ARE A FUCKING COMMUNITY
WE HAVE FUCKING FRIENDS HERE

we would like to TALK to said friends all together and have great fun.

WE CAN DO THIS

we just need to start making threads relevant to WHAT WE WANT.
when we get bored, we'll make a new thread. simple. 

VIVA LA REVOLUTION


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

I don't understand why we don't just have a "Random" thread where derailing is relevant as it's a random thought thread


----------



## kyle19 (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't understand why we don't just have a "Random" thread where derailing is relevant as it's a random thought thread



It has been brought up before but they just decided not to make one.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't understand why we don't just have a "Random" thread where derailing is relevant as it's a random thought thread


That's actually a really good idea...
IMO...


----------



## Jelly (May 17, 2010)

why dont you guys use a chat protocol


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I don't understand why we don't just have a "Random" thread where derailing is relevant as it's a random thought thread



we prolly could in "rants and raves"


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

I think the new mods now hate me.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Don't leave me, bro!


 
You always got Z, Kylie and HAXX ^^


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> we prolly could in "rants and raves"


How would we phrase it?


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You always got Z, Kylie and HAXX ^^



but I hate trying to be gangsta on my own


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

"what's on your mind"? or "rave: saying what you want"


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> How would we phrase it?



"FAF SUCKS"


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You always got Z, Kylie and HAXX ^^


 
Dude, we need you. I bring down the cool factor by [over 9000] 19 points.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> "what's on your mind"? or "rave: saying what you want"



prolly a better idea.


----------



## garoose (May 17, 2010)

Hey Dobe, I barely know you, but I think you're cool and should stay


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 17, 2010)

Are we gonna go for it?


----------



## TashkentFox (May 17, 2010)

I can't wait around for a passing mod to designate my posts as fit for public consumption, I'm outta here until I'm no longer under the eyes of Big Brother.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Are we gonna go for it?



this one seems to be fine at the moment... we're actually staying on topic.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this one seems to be fine at the moment... we're actually staying on topic.


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1854371#post1854371


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1854371#post1854371



lulz. was about to post that.


----------



## Willow (May 17, 2010)

It seems like when I joined, it wasn't nearly as fun and I was just one of the new kids no one really paid attention to

Now it seems like the regulars at least know who I am (and remember me) and things have sorta picked up

The forums has its dull moments but then again, what site doesn't have those low points

I say the forums have just hit a low point for the moment and things will pick up again soon


----------



## Jelly (May 17, 2010)

why dont you guys use a chat protocol


----------



## TimberBunny (May 17, 2010)

Jelly said:


> why dont you guys use a chat protocol


 
Cause we're not clients, we're people. We use chat _programs_.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

FAF sucks now... there's more mods than regs now.


----------



## LizardKing (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FAF sucks now... there's more mods than regs now.



I don't get how that makes it suck

Unless you meant there's so few regulars that they are now fewer in number than an already small amount of mods

But I doubt it


----------



## Misterraptor (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Not as much though.



Words of wisdom sir, words of wisdom.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> I don't get how that makes it suck
> 
> Unless you meant there's so few regulars that they are now fewer in number than an already small amount of mods
> 
> But I doubt it




its mostly the whole "I'm going to lock this thread because 2 posts in it deem it derailed" or "this topic is vague, I'm going to move it to a subforum where nobody goes to"

instead of enhancing the forums to make it better they just inconvenience users.


----------



## Shiroka (May 17, 2010)

I don't know if it's less fun than before, but compared to say, the CAD or XKCD forums, these here are pretty fucking depressing. Too many Glenn Beck fans, I guess.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I don't know if it's less fun than before, but compared to say, the CAD or XKCD forums, these here are pretty fucking depressing. Too many Glenn Beck fans, I guess.



it reminds me of neopets.


----------



## Tommy (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it reminds me of neopets.


Oh lord.

And to answer the question, it's not nearly as fun as it was a week after signing up. That's why I don't really post much anymore.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 17, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Oh lord.
> 
> And to answer the question, it's not nearly as fun as it was a week after signing up. That's why I don't really post much anymore.



it's because I'm not on.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it reminds me of neopets.


Congratulations mods, you got what you set out to achieve now your users  hate you for killing the community.


----------



## Tommy (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it's because I'm not on.


Possibly.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

I love how much you're overreacting and exaggerating.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I love how much you're overreacting and exaggerating.


Welcome to FAF.


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

although fox-hater discussions didnt help much either, first day here and up at the top of the polls XD


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I love how much you're overreacting and exaggerating.


It's what I do :V
6 minutes till.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

[yt]7cL_1bmYCzs[/yt] 
Lets relax and listen to some good calm music 
I already ran out of Raeg myself. I have wars to fight off line this really means nothing now.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 17, 2010)

It's entertaining but more yiffy talk or topics about yiff.


----------



## Ames (May 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Lets relax and listen to some good calm music
> I already ran out of Raeg myself. I have wars to fight off line this really means nothing now.



I agree.

Here's some Olafur Arnalds for you people:

[yt]K6u5D-5LWSg[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2010)

And later folks, see you on the 1st, might swing by to check my inbox once in a while.


----------



## Tao (May 17, 2010)

Since when was FAF fun


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

JamesB said:


> I agree.
> 
> Here's some Olafur Arnalds for you people:



Very nice. If you rather some more "Involved" Lounging music this track serves well
[yt]g3Mg_2RNpE4[/yt] 

If anything these changes will just make me act less like an asshat. I rarely do things intractable anyhow. Just a touch annoying maybe.


----------



## Wreth (May 17, 2010)

I got my first warning, FAF is no longer the fun place it once was ;~;


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> I got my first warning, FAF is no longer the fun place it once was ;~;



I remember my first infraction.

Love you Surgat~~~ â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


----------



## gdzeek (May 17, 2010)

I'm suddenly curious what would happen to a thread about everyones first infractions, would such a monster get locked


----------



## slydude851 (May 17, 2010)

It lost its momentum 'cause there's almost no interesting topics now.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> It lost its momentum 'cause there's almost no interesting topics now.


 
There has never been an interesting topic, just interesting and random as hell posts :|

Why am I still posting?

Also Kylie your cool, I don't get what ya mean you dropped the coolest down and Zrcalo you can be whatever the hell you wan, your fucking Zrcalo for crying out loud


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2010)

Reading/posting on FAF is better than, you know, doing fucking NOTHING while you wait for other people to put the ball back into your court.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 17, 2010)

I've been ahead of ya'll for months, now. 
So if I'm saying this, why am I still here?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I've been ahead of ya'll for months, now.
> So if I'm saying this, why am I still here?


 
I've been sorta gone for a few weeks, I just came back to check on things to see if it got worst and I believe it did :|

I'd never post again but there are quite a few people I used to actually have fun replying to so I'll be lurking for a while before I go permanently.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I've been sorta gone for a few weeks, I just came back to check on things to see if it got worst and I believe it did :|
> 
> I'd never post again but there are quite a few people I used to actually have fun replying to so I'll be lurking for a while before I go permanently.



I say the same. It's sooo... bland. And boring here. Hey, let's go make our own forum! 
Complete with its own sandy otter moderator!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I say the same. It's sooo... bland. And boring here. Hey, let's go make our own forum!
> Complete with its own sandy otter moderator!


 
Sweet, I'm 100% with you there


----------



## Tycho (May 17, 2010)

DO IT, FGT.

Seriously.  Anyone who thinks "faf sux i h8 it cuz no fun ;~;" needs to go start their own fetid pile of idiocy and faggotry somewhere ELSE on the Internet.


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

If I can have fun on FAF while being as much of an asshole that I am, there are no excuses for any of you.


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This is *NOT* about you mods, I'm talking about faf in general


Maybe you grew up and realized your idea of fun was spending time on a forum from a site dedicated to posting drawings of foxes having sex with digimons?


----------



## Viva (May 17, 2010)

It used to be really fun (for me at least), and now the amusement comes in short bursts.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If I can have fun on FAF while being as much of an asshole that I am, there are no excuses for any of you.


But I thought you sucked the mods dicks


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But I thought you sucked the mods dicks


Only a few of them. Some mods are old, dude. That's gross.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 17, 2010)

Corto said:


> Maybe you grew up and realized your idea of fun was spending time on a forum from a site dedicated to posting drawings of foxes having sex with digimons?


 Hey some of those foxes and Digimons have nice tits, despise often having dicks at the same time.


----------



## SirRob (May 17, 2010)

Corto said:


> Maybe you grew up and realized your idea of fun was spending time on a forum from a site dedicated to posting drawings of foxes having sex with digimons?


Ah... I... but... b-but... uwah...... *sobs and covers face*


----------



## Shiroka (May 17, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it reminds me of neopets.


 
You mean FAF or CAD and XKCD?... or both maybe?

Actually it kinda feels like the Lock Legion back when they were still alive. That's pretty bad.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Only a few of them. Some mods are old, dude. That's gross.


 
Lol it's gross period but then that's why you're having fun :|


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 17, 2010)

I may not have been here very long but I think its fun but my opinion probably doesn't matter .


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Only a few of them. Some mods are old, dude. That's gross.


I'm not <3 <3 <3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 17, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> I'm not <3 <3 <3



But you're sandy! 
That's just as bad! D=


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2010)

Xaerun only became a mod to know the gentle touch of a woman. Or a man playing a woman I guess. 

This isn't a joke, either. I read his mod application.


----------



## Xaerun (May 17, 2010)

Corto said:


> Xaerun only became a mod to know the gentle touch of a woman. Or a man playing a woman I guess.
> 
> This isn't a joke, either. I read his mod application.


Cooortoooo, you weren't s'pos'ta tell people that!

...or those things I tried to do to you that one time at the orientation weekend retreat.


----------



## Corto (May 17, 2010)

DONT ASK DONT TELL, MAN. WHAT PART DIDN'T YOU UNDERSTAND. NO ONE ASKS, AND YOU DONT TELL.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 17, 2010)

Tell what?...
Ooohh... That >


----------



## Alstor (May 17, 2010)

Did a "FIGHT DA MODZ" thread just get taken over by mods? Awesome.


----------



## Kommodore (May 17, 2010)

Well, _I'm_ still having fun, so take from that what you will.


----------



## Jelly (May 17, 2010)

I think I might be having a little more fun than usual, actually.
what's that about


----------



## Taralack (May 17, 2010)

I thought you left CF


----------



## Isen (May 18, 2010)

Interesting topics are pretty infrequent and my favorite posters don't post enough, so I'm not on much anymore.  Now that it's the summer I'm trying to "come back".  Also even when I am active after a few weeks I get tired of the affected "aren't I a cynical bastard" humor and the "I hope you can't tell that I'm dying for affirmation here" posts.


----------



## Bando (May 18, 2010)

Haven't been around, so I can't say.  Seems I missed out on some epic threads. :[


----------



## Kommodore (May 18, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Haven't been around, so I can't say.  Seems I missed out on some epic threads. :[


I am sure there will be more in the future.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

well so far its more addicting then the old roleplaying sites I used to spend time on were.


----------



## Bando (May 18, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> well so far its more addicting then the old roleplaying sites I used to spend time on were.



FAF is like crack. I was getting 6 hours of sleep a night just being on here late.


----------



## TimberBunny (May 18, 2010)

You must enjoy a different type of crack than i do.


----------



## VoidBat (May 18, 2010)

It can get a bit stagnant sometimes.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 18, 2010)

Xaerun said:


> Cooortoooo, you weren't s'pos'ta tell people that!
> 
> ...or those things I tried to do to you that one time at the orientation weekend retreat.


 
Now I'm curious but then it scares me...hold me Corto ;^;


----------



## Lobar (May 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I love how much you're overreacting and exaggerating.



I love how three mods have this'd this post and _nobody else_.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 18, 2010)

I've only been here for a new months but I haven't really noticed much change. Besides, I stop coming back to most forums after a week or two and this has managed to keep me here for quite a while, so I'd say there's something good about this place after all. I'm having a ball.


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

The only thing I'm not liking about FAF is Heckler and Cocks making me stay up until ridiculous hours of the morning skyping with him while we post. My sleep schedule is dead. :c


----------



## south syde dobe (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The only thing I'm not liking about FAF is Heckler and Cocks making me stay up until ridiculous hours of the morning skyping with him while we post. My sleep schedule is dead. :c


 Lawl you skype Heckler xD


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Lawl you skype Heckler xD


And a bunch of other FAFers.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And a bunch of other FAFers.


 I'm not too surprised...for some odd reason Faris and Ratte was trying to do this with me the other day :[


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm not too surprised...for some odd reason Faris and Ratte was trying to do this with me the other day :[


Yeah, that's the chat I'm in, except no one likes Faris and all he does is post pictures of fucked up porn or dicks when none of us want to see it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 18, 2010)

Jelly said:


> I think I might be having a little more fun than usual, actually.
> what's that about



You were complaining the other day.


----------



## coba (May 18, 2010)

no matter what, The FAF will still be fun. no matter how many new-furs and old-furs we have!!!!! 

hope all you peoplez know thst


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 18, 2010)

Not really to my eyes

I stopped posting a lot

I stopped being lively

I am slowly returning either back to the weeaboo land or back to the dark ages


----------



## Icky (May 18, 2010)

I'm not much of a furry, so I wouldn't be here if it wasn't still fun.

Besides, the last few days here have been awesome.

Cannon, if you think it's boring, quit yer whining and make something interesting.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 18, 2010)

I think it still is fun from time to time.
Some days are better than others.
Some days i was on just seemed really dull while others i had a good laugh or just fun reading some of the post.

It just seems to vary from day to day.


----------



## gdzeek (May 18, 2010)

The only thing I noticed is sometimes we really start agitating each other in certain threads, I figure those are just glorified puppy fight though lol.


----------



## Slyck (May 19, 2010)

No longer fun? Great croud, great food, and lots and lots of sex!


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 19, 2010)

It's addictive. Not fun.
There can be a difference. 
Weed is both. Faf just sucks.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> This is *NOT* about you mods, I'm talking about faf in general


It is mods, you're saying FAF in general, pointing fingers at the mods secretly =P





When was FAF ever fun? I only get on sporadically. And than I post wild for an hour or two.


----------



## Tycho (May 19, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's addictive. Not fun.
> There can be a difference.
> Weed is both. Faf just sucks.



Highly subjective.  Weed just has a higher "fun-to-rage" ratio than FAF and gives you the munchies IMO.


----------



## TimberBunny (May 20, 2010)

The thing i've noticed most was the exceedingly high concentration of lombax avatars.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72435

Case in point. 

(Granted, it's only 3, but they feature prominantly, and there's more all around. i'm referring to the number of posts - to - number of lombax avatars ratio.)


----------



## Browder (May 20, 2010)

TimberBunny said:


> The thing i've noticed most was the exceedingly high concentration of lombax avatars.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72435
> 
> ...



A bit late to the party. There was whole thread and a half devoted to this. Avatars got changed and there was much fun had by all. Most people changed back.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 20, 2010)

Not sure what that has to do with the topic anyway.


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> A bit late to the party. There was whole thread and a half devoted to this. Avatars got changed and there was much fun had by all. Most people changed back.



that was great, although it brought up the point that some people had their tempers get the best of them and that certainly spoiled the party. I wonder how many fun moments of faf were ruined by negative people, so far i can count a few times just in the past 3 days where one day I'll be joking and laughing with someone and then the next I'm a hated noob furfag.


----------



## Chmat (May 20, 2010)

Its ok.


----------



## Kiva (May 20, 2010)

It depends on the amount of r4g3.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 20, 2010)

Everything is fun when you're piss drunk.


----------



## Ariosto (May 20, 2010)

Well, I've been here for less than a year and all I have to say is that this board has got all the bad and some of the good of the internet.

Basically, I'm neutral.

When the baord gets serious (less than half of the time), it IS serious and a lot of fun.

When it's not (most of the time), it's atrocious in good and awful ways.

That's why I'm neutral.


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

We just need someone to breathe a little life back into the forums, if it's really heading towards the Dark Ages

then someone should start a furry Renaissance


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

I'm working on it, unfortunately I think another problem is just how big were getting. not everybody thinks the same stuff is interesting and funny as everyone else.


----------



## Thatch (May 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We just need someone to breathe a little life back into the forums, if it's really heading towards the Dark Ages
> 
> then someone should start a furry Renaissance



Just wait till FA server gives in again. You'll see how beautiful the "breath of life" really is :V


----------



## gdzeek (May 20, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Just wait till FA server gives in again. You'll see how beautiful the "breath of life" really is :V



And I cant vore szopaw without getting a warning


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Just wait till FA server gives in again. You'll see how beautiful the "breath of life" really is :V


You mean like, when it says that the server's taking too long to respond?


----------



## Jashwa (May 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You mean like, when it says that the server's taking too long to respond?


Like when the main site goes down for a few days and everyone freaks out and flocks to the forums like fat kids to a free buffet.


----------



## Guenwhyvar (May 20, 2010)

Hmmm...ever since Cerbrus became mod things sure have become a lot less interesting.


----------



## Thatch (May 20, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> And I cant vore szopaw without getting a warning


What now?



Jashwa said:


> Like when the main site goes down for a few days and everyone freaks out and flocks to the forums like fat kids to a free buffet.



Yeah, basically. Only it was more than a couple of days then :V



Guenwhyvar said:


> Hmmm...ever since Cerbrus became mod things sure have become a lot less interesting.



NAME CALLING! inb4b&.


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Like when the main site goes down for a few days and everyone freaks out and flocks to the forums like fat kids to a free buffet.


Ooh I see now, that's happened a few times in the last month hasn't it?


----------



## Guenwhyvar (May 20, 2010)

szopaw said:


> NAME CALLING! inb4b&.


And what about your last quote?


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 20, 2010)

Hahaha, it's ok, szopaw, I know Guenwhyvar... Very well actually ^_^
*Hugs Guen*


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

FAF is boring me.

ENTERTAIN ME FOOLS.


----------



## Ames (May 20, 2010)

Nylak is back, so your point is moot.


----------



## Nylak (May 20, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Nylak is back, so your point is moot.


 Shit, so it's my responsibility to bring life back to this place?  We're all screwed.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 20, 2010)

*Appreciates Nylak's return*
*Drops dead...*
At least I appreciated a ottah today...


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> FAF is boring me.
> 
> ENTERTAIN ME FOOLS.



We otter we start with bad puns, huh?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Should we start with bad otter puns?


 Sounds like something we "otter" do.



Haha... I crack myself up REAL bad. >.>


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 21, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Sounds like something we "otter" do.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha... I crack myself up REAL bad. >.>



When I heard our resident waterweasel left, I would told she wouldn't be long. I otter have known that it would be an outright lie.

Nylak...don't leave us again!


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> When I heard our resident waterweasel left, I would told she wouldn't be long. I otter have known that it would be an outright lie.
> 
> Nylak...don't leave us again!


If you keep up with the bad puns, she's sure to.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> If you keep up with the bad puns, she's sure to.



I'm sure the only way she would leave us again is if we test every fiber of her being like we did back when she was in charge of certain forums. That was some fun though....all those locked threads and deleted posts. I think we broke her and the her mod buttons. Poor girl. She deserved her break.

I'm sure peeps had fun while it lasted.


----------



## Slyck (May 21, 2010)

The only gripe I have is they don't allow RP.


----------



## Nylak (May 21, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm sure the only way she would leave us again is if we test every fiber of her being like we did back when she was in charge of certain forums. That was some fun though....all those locked threads and deleted posts. I think we broke her and the her mod buttons. Poor girl. She deserved her break.
> 
> I'm sure peeps had fun while it lasted.


 
Yes, _so_ much fun.  >_>


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 21, 2010)

faf was never fun


----------



## Duality Jack (May 21, 2010)

I have been slowly getting bored, It was great fun when I joined its just loosing its flair fast. When I joined there where some fun trolls and such bla bla bla, and the people where new. So FAF becoming less fun my just be due to it becoming too routine.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 21, 2010)

there was such less drama in the day. 

all of you ruined it


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 21, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have been slowly getting bored, It was great fun when I joined its just loosing its flair fast. When I joined there where some fun trolls and such bla bla bla, and the people where new. So FAF becoming less fun my just be due to it becoming too routine.



The more we get older, the less fun we can gain and the more we desprately try to change things by acting the opposite way of what we should by derailing, insulting or ruining. 

Either way you should move back a little from FAF, until the boredom begones, or become more optimic. Talk to people, share problems and experiences. It will liften your mood up, I promise 

Also, Nylak, welcome back. We have been missing you. Congratulations of returning to supermod after Corto moved back. We are hoping for accurate and justful behavior of you and ourselves.


----------



## TimberBunny (May 21, 2010)

Needs moar drayma.


----------



## Jashwa (May 21, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Yes, _so_ much fun.  >_>


The tables have turned, though, Nylak. I think Trp is asking for some payback


----------



## Thatch (May 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The tables have turned, though, Nylak. I think Trp is asking for some payback



Nylak, you know you want to :V


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have been slowly getting bored, It was great fun when I joined its just loosing its flair fast. When I joined there where some fun trolls and such bla bla bla, and the people where new. So FAF becoming less fun my just be due to it becoming too routine.


Or maybe it's because you're becoming an old man and grown-ups aren't allowed to have fun


----------



## Defcat (May 21, 2010)

I had a bit of a posting spree for a while, I had another account that has about twice the posts as this one. It was really fun for the first few months, but then there kinda wasn't much to learn anymore. I pop my head in every no and again to see what is happening, but for the most part FAF is just not a destination anymore.


----------



## rougekty (May 22, 2010)

I'm obviously waay to new to know yet


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 22, 2010)

It's still got its' entertainment...


----------



## Tally (May 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It's still got its' entertainment...



Image pending approval? Looks like we just lost the entertainment too...


----------



## Bando (May 22, 2010)

I guess it's still good. Seems to be in a little lull lately, and I never see the people I usually talk with when I'm on. :[


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (May 22, 2010)

Doing anything for any extended period of time becomes boring--even the amusement park.


----------



## Tally (May 22, 2010)

A Concerned Citizen said:


> Doing anything for any extended period of time becomes boring--even the amusement park.



I tried going to amusement parks, but it didn't work. I was simply not amused.


----------



## Taralack (May 22, 2010)

I miss CF.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 22, 2010)

Hey, you have to learn to make fun.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 22, 2010)

It looks so boring when I'm not here...I feel almost sad to leave :|


----------



## Chrisda4 (May 23, 2010)

It was never fun. 

Why am I still here?


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Hey, you have to learn to make fun.


yea but every time we try to do something fun, the grown-ups yell at us 

Hey, let's go play on Irrev's lawn


----------



## Nanakisan (May 23, 2010)

even with the steady stability FAF has become repetitive with topics and such. occasionally theres a forum game thats interesting and sometimes a good troll shows his ugly face but now its like you know whats gonna be in the topic by the title itself. its become very predictable in nature.


----------



## Icky (May 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> It looks so boring when I'm not here...I feel almost sad to leave :|



You know, you aren't nearly as entertaining as you think you are.


----------



## gdzeek (May 23, 2010)

well I dont know about fun or not, but I have definitely noticed a negative atmosphere. I tried starting up a game to say something nice about the last poster...fail XD.   but the moment you put up a "make the OP look like an arse! or like the recent "I am a ____ who likes___" I knew what was gonna fill those blanks before it even started. and it goes for pages before it finally locks or disappears...  which can be fun, but still kinda negative


----------



## Thatch (May 23, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> which can be fun, but still kinda negative



That's the whole point.



WillowWulf said:


> yea but every time we try to do something fun, the grown-ups yell at us
> 
> Hey, let's go play on Irrev's lawn



Kids are not allowed to have fun. Kids should go to school and then quietly sit in their rooms :V


----------



## TeeJay the GolFaux (May 23, 2010)

.... Fun if you follow the rules but break them to a point where nobody understands. But generally when this happens.... They give you an infraction anyway  And call it 'Spam'

Id say its like 50/50...


----------

